# How do you pack a 140 pound deer.....



## lifetime hunter

How do you pack a 140 pound deer into a BMW convertible?

Deer season in Germany. Processed and cooked at 140 mph.


----------



## weatherby25

Think I can get the backstraps?


----------



## burge

WOW


----------



## FROGGER

burge said:


> WOW


Understatement of the year... :shock:


----------



## Loke

ouch.


----------



## Nibble Nuts

I wonder if that car needs an oil change.


----------



## woollybugger

...That's gonna leave a mark....


----------



## RnF

I am calling BS on the 140mph. If he really did hit it going that fast, they would be much more damage to the car itself. 

Pretty weird


----------



## Guns and Flies

Nibble, your avatar needs an oil change :shock: 

-1 deer.


----------



## JAT83

I wonder how that's going to affect the selling price of the car :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nibble Nuts

Guns and Flies said:


> Nibble, your avatar needs an oil change :shock:
> 
> -1 deer.


It has been awhile. Or so she tells me.


----------

